# How to extend a metal bracket?



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd weld some flat stock to it, but then i dont know if you have a welder. Maybe a friend does?:yes: If you do that, pre-drill the holes first


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

78Vette said:


> I'd weld some flat stock to it, but then i dont know if you have a welder. Maybe a friend does?:yes: If you do that, pre-drill the holes first


I don't have a welder, nor have any idea how to weld.


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Bring it over! Don't know anyone that welds?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Why not just bolt a piece on? Should be able to find 1/8 x 1-1/2 steel stock at Home Depot. If you want it a little stiffer, use angle. Ideally, run the new strip the full length - top to bottom, so TV is bolted to the new strips top and bottom. Screw Heads will protrude, might need some washers to space the TV out a little.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe you could mount a plywood piece to the bracket .


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

78Vette said:


> Bring it over! Don't know anyone that welds?


Unfortunately not, but I'll ask around.



SPS-1 said:


> Why not just bolt a piece on? Should be able to find 1/8 x 1-1/2 steel stock at Home Depot. If you want it a little stiffer, use angle. Ideally, run the new strip the full length - top to bottom, so TV is bolted to the new strips top and bottom. Screw Heads will protrude, might need some washers to space the TV out a little.


The protruding screw heads is why I didn't think that would work. I could use washers as you suggested, but then I would only have those 2 points of contact against the back of the TV instead of the entire bracket resting against it. That may not be an issue, but it doesn't seem ideal.



High Gear said:


> Maybe you could mount a plywood piece to the bracket .


I guess that is a possibility, but I'm not thrilled with the idea of the TV being held up by a small piece of plywood.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For the flush look countersink flat head stove bolts.

http://www.grainger.com/product/GRAINGER-APPROVED-Low-Carbon-Steel-Stove-Bolt-WP119855/_/N-/Ntt-Stove+Bolt?adgrpID=1092253524&kwdID=20250602253&sst=subset&s_pp=false&picUrl=//static.grainger.com/rp/s/is/image/Grainger/2XJ59_AS01?$smthumb$


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Buy a dirt cheap flat non-tilt non-swivel wall mount, just use the two vertical pieces. Here's one: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=109&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082822&p_id=6433&seq=1&format=2


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

That looks like a common channel that you could buy and cut to any length you need.Check out Mc Master/ Carr or Grainger.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

CubsWin said:


> The protruding screw heads is why I didn't think that would work. I could use washers as you suggested, but then I would only have those 2 points of contact against the back of the TV instead of the entire bracket resting against it. That may not be an issue, but it doesn't seem ideal.



Buy 2 pieces of heavy flat stock that will run from the bottom of your existing vertical pieces to the new height you want. Also buy some of the thin self adhesive felt that comes in strips. The felt should be a thick as the bolt head and not be applied where the used holes will be. Apply the metal to the front of your verticals and apply the felt on the TV side of the verticals.

By now you have probably spent as much as a new mount will cost, but I think you mentioned a space problem.


----------

